# Im 17 and i need a little bit of advice



## jmeister (27 Nov 2009)

So here is my situation:

I'm 17 years old and I'm finishing high school, I have already applied for the ROTP and i have been through the aptitude test and i have scored high on it. I was contacted by the recruiter, and he asked me for my marks, I admitted to him that my average is above 70% but he told me that atm they are looking for people with 85%. Now I'm still in highschool and I'm retaking some courses to get better marks, But the recruiter told me that he could switch me over to CEOTP for the position I'm applying for which happens to be on the list for CEOTP.

 I have also been spending large amounts of time in Air Cadets, and participating in extra curricular activities. 

So my question is, does any one have any advice, should i wait for my application to be processed and not worry, or what should i do?


----------



## terminator50 (27 Nov 2009)

So how do you find out how you score high on the aptitude test??? They tell me they dont tell you your scores....... And I don't see why the recuiter would ask u your marks when they should already have your transcript


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Nov 2009)

terminator50 said:
			
		

> So how do you find out how you score high on the aptitude test??? They tell me they dont tell you your scores....... And I don't see why the recuiter would ask u your marks when they should already have your transcript



1.  Once again ... you do not get told your score on the CFAT.  You may be told you scored well enough for a few, some, many, lots or all trades.  That does not equal being given a score .... which will not happen. How you interpret the information in the Recruiter's statements is up to the individual ... some may feel what they were told means they "scored high", other may decide to practice their new lines: _"Can I help whose next_" (sic) and _"Do you want fries with that."_

2.  Any submitted transcript will not have marks for the current semester/year.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Nov 2009)

jmeister said:
			
		

> So my question is, does any one have any advice, should i wait for my application to be processed and not worry, or what should i do?



jmeitser, no-one can make this decision for you.  You will have to sit down and weigh out the relative chances of getting into each program and the advantages and disadvantages of each.  With marks as you describe them, you chances of entering CEOTP may appear better, but that also comes with the responsibility to work on your degree on top of your military duties.  If you are having problems keeping your grades up when it's your only big responsibility, imagine doing it on top of a career ... that is what you will need to be prepared to face.


----------



## FDO (27 Nov 2009)

ROTP is very compeitive and depending on what your going for may be a little out of your reach. CEOTP is a way to go if you get selected but yes it's very hard to go to school AND do your job. especially if your deployed or have a job that requires a lot of extra work. My question to you is, have you submitted an application to a Canadian University? You will have to bring in an acceptance letter if you want ROTP. My second question is are your marks good enough to get you into university?
If your marks are in the 70s and you don't get into a university orthe ROTP, then you may want to consider NCMSEP as an alternitive. 

Ask your recruiter. If you "scored high" on your CFAT or you "scored high enough for Officer" (which is probably what you were told) then you scored high enough to be looked at for NCMSEP.


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Nov 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> 1.  Once again ... you do not get told your score on the CFAT.  You may be told you scored well enough for a few, some, many, lots or all trades.  That does not equal being given a score .... which will not happen.



The Captain gave me my score once at the interview. If I was given my score, even if it is not the general policy... it might have happened to other people as well. I don't remember it because I thought it was irrelevant but it was fifty something over sixthy. That sounds like a score to me


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Nov 2009)

the_girlfriend said:
			
		

> The Captain gave me my score once at the interview. If I was given my score, even if it is not the general policy... it might have happened to other people as well. I don't remember it because I thought it was irrelevant but it was fifty something over sixthy. That sounds like a score to me



And, as you point out, means nothing. Your being given a numerical result does not mean that anyone else should expect it, nor does it translate into answering questions like "what score do I need for [insert trade here]" which is inevitably the next question.


----------



## mathabos (27 Nov 2009)

I was shown my score at the end of my interview also. I was told it was quite good for the trade I was applying for. However I cant go a compare it to anyone else who is not in the same trade. The captain told me that the score means little. It all depends what others who are trying for the same trade as you end up getting on the CFAT. So you might get 50 for job x and your buddy gets 53 for job y but it doesnt mean anything. 
He explained to me that there is combinations that are better suited for a job. For example 80% spatial, 55% language and 80% math skills might lead you to an engineering job. While 60% spatial, 80% language and 80% might be better for support jobs. So dont worry to much about what you get.


----------



## mrmat29 (27 Nov 2009)

The guy i had my interview with after the CFAT just said "You passed and you scored high enough for RMC." 

I have no idea what that means but he was looking at my file so i'm assuming i scored high enough to be eligible for all 3 of the trades i put down.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2009)

It is POLICY not to give out these scores.  Just because some have received scores from inexperienced Recruiters, does not mean that some or all others should expect the same.

The scores are NOT supposed to be given out.


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Nov 2009)

jmeister said:
			
		

> So here is my situation:
> 
> I'm 17 years old and I'm finishing high school, I have already applied for the ROTP and i have been through the aptitude test and i have scored high on it. I was contacted by the recruiter, and he asked me for my marks, I admitted to him that my average is above 70% but he told me that atm they are looking for people with 85%. Now I'm still in highschool and I'm retaking some courses to get better marks, But the recruiter told me that he could switch me over to CEOTP for the position I'm applying for which happens to be on the list for CEOTP.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if this is feasible for you; however, one option may be to join the reserves and do a victory lap of high school. This would give you a chance to get your marks up (if you are serious about it) while gaining some experience and a part time job. 

Unless you are already on your victory lap?  ???


----------



## jmeister (28 Nov 2009)

So I have been thinking that, probably at the moment I wont apply for CEOTP because its not something I'm not ready for yet, as I'm only still 17. so I'm thinking that for this year ill continue studying and i will try my luck for ROTP. But still a few small questions:

I was told by the RMC liaison that RMC looks at 50% of your marks and 50% of your extra curricular activities. As i do spend my time in a lot of these activities like air cadets and sports teams and volunteering, will it actually help me, considering since the liaison also said that even though that they are looking for people wit 85% they still will look at people with 70%.

In high school and elementary school i was also in french immersion so i had to take almost all my courses in french,(which also was 1 factor for bringing down my average) will they look at that also?


And thanks everyone for all the advice, much appreciated


----------



## Loachman (28 Nov 2009)

The only answers that we can give you here are "maybe" and "it depends" and other generalities, as the situation constantly changes. The best information is that which you will receive at the recruiting centre. The recruiters have the latest.


----------

